# Insight's Histhaven - OOC



## Insight (Aug 10, 2011)

*WELCOME TO HISTHAVEN!*
_And lo, the spirit of vengeance strode forth to face his living enemy, and his enemy to him - the two so alike in visage and power, so dissimilar in heart and soul.  They faced one another over the distance, each holding his blade aloft to point at the other's heart.

"This shall not stand," said the young lord.  "You who have slain all - you shall not stand!"

The avenging ghost said nothing.  The lord knew his own crimes and whether he felt remorse made little difference.

Rain fell, splitting upon their sharpened steel.  The maiden, who laid senseless and still upon the cold earth, could do nothing to quell their undying wrath.

Then they clashed, blades flashing in the hazy moonlight, steel ringing like the sound of funeral bells.  Wounds they gave and took, blood running freely upon the darkened heath.  Mist rose around them, drawn in the wake of their blades like paint spreading upon an easel.  Faster and fiercer they fought, each crying out in pain and rage, until gray nothingness surrounded them.

And then, they were gone - the ghost and the lord, the avenger and the guilty.

And in their wake, the maiden wept.

- from the Ghost and the Maiden, by Catalan the Bard​_
***

This is the official OOC thread for my Histhaven game.  This is a D&D 4th Edition game set in the Shadowfell.  This game uses the "Domain of Dread: Histhaven" accessory released for the 2011 Free RPG Day.

See this thread for the initial character ideas.  Those character concepts should be fleshed out here.

Character Creation Rules:
Standard 4th Ed
22 point buy per PHB / Heroes of X
5th level
Items: 1 6th level, 1 5th level, 1 4th level, gold equal to a 4th level item.  Mundane (non magic) items less than 25gp are free.
Races subject to approval
"General" backgrounds allowed
No non - setting specific themes are allowed (ie, no Dark Sun or Neverwinter)

IC Thread
RG Thread


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, I will narrow it do Warpriest, looking at the current concepts (2 Leaders for six players sound better than 1 leader and 3 strikers).

Will later stat up a Half Elf Cleric (Warpriest) with the Death Domain here 

work in progress (gradually changing another sheet):

[sblock=Mechanics]
Carric, level 5
Half-Elf, Cleric (Warpriest)
Domain: Death
Half-Elf Power Selection: Bonus Dilettante At-Will / Encounter Power Power
Background: Raised by Elves (Perception is Class skill)
Theme: Ordained Priest

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 16, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8.


AC: 23 Fort: 18 Reflex: 18 Will: 19
HP: 43 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 10

TRAINED SKILLS
Heal, Insight, Perception, Religion

UNTRAINED SKILLS
rest


FEATS
Level 1: Holy Symbol Expertise
Level 2: Improved Defenses
Level 4: Scale Proficiency

POWERS
Domain at-will 1: Death's Shadow
Domain at-will 1: Tenebrous Blessing
Bonus Encounter Power: Hand of Radiance
Ordained Priest Encounter: Shining Symbol
Domain encounter 1: Inevitable Doom
Domain Utility 1: Eye of the Vulture
Cleric daily 1: Moment of Glory
Cleric utility 2: Blackened Soul
Domain encounter 3: Death Surge
Cleric daily 5: Iron to Glass

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Heavy Shield

Level 6: Magic Drakescale Scalemail +2
Level 5 (4): Accurate Symbol of Holy Nimbus +1
Level 4: Healer's Brooch +1

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
After Carric's mother died during childbirth, her parents took onto themselves to raise him. He grew quickly, but was never well liked among the elves around him. If this was because he shunned him or the other way around is still to debate. He later left the village and received the call from the Raven Queen. With his strong will and keen perception, he rised quickly through the ranks and decided to gain to the start of the undead problem, the Shadowfell itself.
[/sblock]


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 10, 2011)

I will be playing Aleksey Khalendros, a vistani wizard accompanied by Tenebre, his black cat familiar. He grew up in a vistani troupe that travelled across the world, the Shadowfell, and the Feywild mostly serving as an apprentice lore keeper and seer. While passing through a particularly xenophobic town, the troupe was chased off and scattered. When Aleksey got lost in the mists around the town, he found himself in Histhaven.

Do you want character statblocks posted here?

Also, you say mundane items less than 25gp are free. How does that work with ritual components? Technically, they're 1gp each, but I suspect you don't want me to have a nigh-infinite supply.

[sblock=Aleksey Khalendros]
Aleksey Khalendros, level 5
Human, Wizard
Arcane Implement Mastery: Tome of Readiness
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Background: World Walker, Parentage - Minstrel Family, Curious Archeologist, Seer (Thievery class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 14, Dex 12, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 14.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 14, Dex 12, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 13.


AC: 18 Fort: 17 Reflex: 20 Will: 19
HP: 40 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 10

TRAINED SKILLS
History +12, Arcana +12, Diplomacy +9, Thievery +8, Insight +7

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +5, Bluff +4, Dungeoneering +2, Endurance +4, Heal +2, Intimidate +4, Nature +2, Perception +2, Religion +7, Stealth +3, Streetwise +4, Athletics +1

FEATS
Wizard: Ritual Caster
Human: Vistani Heritage
Level 1: Arcane Familiar
Level 2: Black Vistani Cat
Level 4: Vistani Seer

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Magic Missile
Book of Undeniable Fire +1: Fireball
Book of Undeniable Fire +1: Flaming Sphere
Tome of Readiness: Conduit of Ice
Wizard at-will 1: Scorching Burst
Wizard at-will 1: Nightmare Eruption
Wizard encounter 1: Force Orb
Wizard daily 1: Sleep
Wizard daily 1 Spellbook: Acid Arrow
Wizard utility 2: Familiar Harrier
Wizard utility 2 Spellbook: Shield
Wizard encounter 3: Fire Shroud
Wizard daily 5: Scattering Shock
Wizard daily 5 Spellbook: Stinking Cloud

ITEMS
Spellbook, Adventurer's Kit, Book of Undeniable Fire +1, Amulet of Protection +2, Dagger, Shimmering Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing) +1, Climber's Kit, Residuum (Any) (350), Woodwind, Potion of Healing (heroic tier), Thieves' Tools, Ornate Key (focus for Vistani Passkey ritual)
RITUALS
Amanuensis, Comprehend Language, Explorer's Fire, Object Reading, Vistani Passkey, Silence, Seek Rumor, Spirit Fetch, Make Whole, Brew Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 10, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> I will be playing Aleksey Khalendros, a vistani wizard accompanied by Tenebre, his black cat familiar. He grew up in a vistani troupe that travelled across the world, the Shadowfell, and the Feywild mostly serving as an apprentice lore keeper and seer. While passing through a particularly xenophobic town, the troupe was chased off and scattered. When Aleksey got lost in the mists around the town, he found himself in Histhaven.




Sounds good.



> Do you want character statblocks posted here?




Yes.  That's the point of this thread (at least until the game gets going).



> Also, you say mundane items less than 25gp are free. How does that work with ritual components? Technically, they're 1gp each, but I suspect you don't want me to have a nigh-infinite supply.




I would consider those magic items, since they are used for rituals.  Same with alchemical items and consumables like potions.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 10, 2011)

Tentative build for Markal, a bold (reckless) scion of minor nobility who uses his charm (or fists or blade) to get him out of the scrapes caused by his carelessness.  He is a worshipper of Avandra.

[sblock=Markal]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Markal, level 5
Human, Paladin (Cavalier)
Virtue: Virtue of Valor
Cavalier Option: Summoned Steed
Human Power Selection Option: Heroic Effort
Borderland Nobility (+2 to Diplomacy)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 19, CON 13, DEX 13, INT 10, WIS 8, CHA 16

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 16, CON 13, DEX 13, INT 10, WIS 8, CHA 15


AC: 23 Fort: 19 Ref: 18 Will: 18
HP: 52 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 18

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +12, Endurance +4, Intimidate +10, Religion +7

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +0, Arcana +2, Bluff +5, Dungeoneering +1, Heal +1, History +2, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth –1, Streetwise +5, Thievery –1

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Human Racial Power: Heroic Effort
Multiple Class Utility: Defender Aura
Paladin Attack: Holy Smite
Paladin Attack: Righteous Radiance
Paladin Utility: Righteous Shield
Paladin Utility: Call Celestial Steed
Paladin Attack 1: Valiant Strike
Paladin Attack 1: Vengeful Strike
Paladin Utility 2: Restore Vitality
Paladin Attack 5: Arc of Vengeance

FEATS
Level 1: Master at Arms
Level 1: Swift Recovery
Level 2: Disciple of Freedom
Level 4: Improved Initiative

ITEMS
Dynamic Longsword +2 x1
Black Iron Plate Armor +1 x1
Lucky Charm +1 x1
Heavy Shield x1
Javelin
Adventurer's Kit
Climber's Kit
Acrobat Boots (heroic tier) x1
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
====== End ======[/sblock]

Definitely open to suggestions at this stage.

t~


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 10, 2011)

Block reserved for Half-Elf Warlord.

A former soldier and medic became the local sheriff of Histhaven after helping the town militia defend against a zombie incursion.  Generally well-liked with a knack for knowing a bit about everything. Recently, a number of his deputies have been killed or gone missing. Despite his charm, the town has turned on him and removed him from office.  He is now a social pariah,  but the small few that still call him friend keep him out of the public's eye.  He has nowhere else to go and owes the public an explanation.

Half-Elf Racial: Knack for Success.

Feats:
Weapon Expertise (Heavy Blade)
Jack of All Trades
Master Communicator


----------



## Insight (Aug 11, 2011)

Some of these new multiclass and hybrid options (DDI login required) might be appropriate for this game.


----------



## Insight (Aug 11, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> A former soldier and medic became the local sheriff of Histhaven after helping the town militia defend against a zombie incursion.  Generally well-liked with a knack for knowing a bit about everything. Recently, a number of his deputies have been killed or gone missing. Despite his charm, the town has turned on him and removed him from office.  He is now a social pariah,  but the small few that still call him friend keep him out of the public's eye.  He has nowhere else to go and owes the public an explanation.




The character would have to be an "unofficial" sheriff of Histhaven, as the village has no real law enforcement other than the local lord, Artius.  There is certainly open the possibility that someone (your character) might rise in prominence after helping defend the village and the locals might consider you something of a "sheriff".

Keep in mind that such a position would put your character in direct conflict with Lord Artius, who would not welcome anyone interfering in his iron-fisted rule of Histhaven.

The above is not to discourage you from this course, but keep it in mind.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm. I'm torn now.

With an Avenger in the group, it might be better if I made a ranged striker.

What do you guys think?

A warlock, or a sorceror, perhaps...

Though one reason I liked the Executioner was because of their beefy basic attack, which synergizes well with a warlord.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 11, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm. I'm torn now.
> 
> With an Avenger in the group, it might be better if I made a ranged striker.
> 
> ...




I'm not familiar enough with the executioner build to say, but the other assassins have some decent movement options, which can sometimes substitute for ranged stuff, particularly if we have some solid melee support like the warlord.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 11, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm. I'm torn now.
> 
> With an Avenger in the group, it might be better if I made a ranged striker.
> 
> ...



Hexblades have beefy basics at melee and range.  Warlocks have their choice, and a Human can pick up both.  Sorcerer can have a good ranged basic, which can be enough depending on the Warlord.

I do think a ranged striker is a bit better for the group, although several builds exist that are strong at both melee and range.  Warlocks can work for that, as can Rogues or Thieves.

Warlock's what I would choose for strong ranged presence + good melee basic attack.

t~

edit: of course, if you go Warlock and Goken100 doesn't go Pursuit Avenger, we'll be light on Dex skills.  Not that we have to have total skill coverage, but it's worth consideration.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 11, 2011)

I designed my Warlord as a Resourceful one, often using a  Glaive; a 2HS would do better.  I took a +2 Dynamic weapon so I can have the option.   Guessing you all want me in melee, which is fine by me.  Should I re-design my feller as a Taclord if we're all starting to think of free basic attacks?

Here's what I got.[sblock]

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Gavin Blackpool, level 5
Half-Elf, Warlord (Marshal)
Warlord Option: Combat Leader
Commanding Presence Option: Resourceful Presence
Half-Elf Power Selection Option: Knack for Success
Borderland Nobility (+2 to History)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 18, CON 14, DEX 10, INT 14, WIS 8, CHA 16

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 17, CON 12, DEX 10, INT 13, WIS 8, CHA 14


AC: 19 Fort: 18 Ref: 15 Will: 17
HP: 46 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 11

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +10, Diplomacy +12, History +11, Intimidate +10

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Arcana +6, Bluff +7, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +5, Heal +3, Insight +5, Nature +3, Perception +3, Religion +6, Stealth +3, Streetwise +7, Thievery +3

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Half-Elf Racial Power: Knack for Success
Warlord Feature: Inspiring Word
Warlord Attack 1: Opening Shove
Warlord Attack 1: Furious Smash
Warlord Attack 1: Warlord's Favor
Warlord Attack 1: Lead the Attack
Warlord Utility 2: Adaptive Stratagem
Warlord Attack 3: Inspire Resilience
Warlord Attack 5: Stand the Fallen

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Expertise (Heavy Blade)
Level 2: Master Communicator
Level 4: Jack of All Trades

ITEMS
Comprehend Language (free due to Master Communicator)
Adventurer's Kit
Dynamic Glaive +2 
Exalted Chainmail +1 
Greatsword
Battle Standard of Might (heroic tier)
Crowbar
Magazine x2
====== End ======[/sblock]







			
				Insight said:
			
		

> The character would have to be an "unofficial" sheriff of Histhaven, as  the village has no real law enforcement other than the local lord,  Artius.  There is certainly open the possibility that someone (your  character) might rise in prominence after helping defend the village and  the locals might consider you something of a "sheriff".
> 
> Keep in mind that such a position would put your character in direct  conflict with Lord Artius, who would not welcome anyone interfering in  his iron-fisted rule of Histhaven.
> 
> The above is not to discourage you from this course, but keep it in mind.



That's cool... the story ends up that my Warlord falls out of favor, maybe as a direct result of the Lord's influence, and has to go 'underground' to help people.  I kinda like it.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't care which build you choose, but your power selection suggests that you might want to switch.  Warlord's Favor (as Tactical), Lead the Attack, and Adaptive Stratagem are all significantly better with a higher Int modifier.

Problem with that is that Half-Elf is completely non-synergistic with Tactical Warlord.  You could change to Eladrin or Human, but that might involve completely reconcepting your character.

Alternately, you might consider tweaking your power lineup.  Hammer and Anvil is likely stronger on your current build than Warlord's Favor.  Also, it looks like you might have a great party for Lamb to the Slaughter instead of Lead the Attack.

In any case, I recommend rethinking at least one of your at-will selections.  Opening Shove is a trap unless you're building around the push with Polearm Momentum (+Polearm Gambit + Heavy Blade Opportunity), and you don't have the stat allocation for that (it requires two successful attacks to get the damage of a melee basic; unless you're exploiting the forced movement you're not getting enough compensation for that cost).  Furious Smash is a very situational power unless you start with a Charisma of 18 and increase it at every level (with 16 Cha you lose damage vs. a MBA, so it's only good use is for setting up a power that has a very strong effect on a hit).  I think you want at least one at-will power that is superior to a melee basic attack, and right now, neither of your choices is that.

t~


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Work in progress*

Still working on a character.  I've been working on a Deva Avenger build keeping in mind that there might be a Warlord nearby granting MBAs.  It's pretty cool, but I'm not completely satisfied.  The most frustrating thing is that the class is built to really focus on melee attacks, but there are a smattering of ranged implement attacks that are inevitably inferior because they don't have feats and magic items to back them up.

I might explore other melee strikers, but I won't go outside that niche.  I've always wanted to play a Blackguard, but I'm not sure how well that fits.  (I've also always wanted to play a vampire, but apparently that's off limits... *pout*.)  Anyways stay tuned.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2011)

Better read the part about races in the first post. Deva aren't allowed on account of not being appropos for the horror genre.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 11, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Better read the part about races in the first post. Deva aren't allowed on account of not being appropos for the horror genre.




Thanks, I'd forgotten about that.  Fortunately for me, I've already switched to human in order to squeeze in an extra feat.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 11, 2011)

Now I'm curious.  I'd assume Power of Skill, Unarmored Agility, and Superior Weapon Proficiency.  Expertise?  Battle Awareness?  Improved Defenses?  Superior Will?  Improved Initiative?  Weapon Focus?  No superior weapon because you went for a Polearm Momentum build?

t~


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 11, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Now I'm curious.  I'd assume Power of Skill, Unarmored Agility, and Superior Weapon Proficiency.  Expertise?  Battle Awareness?  Improved Defenses?  Superior Will?  Improved Initiative?  Weapon Focus?  No superior weapon because you went for a Polearm Momentum build?
> 
> t~




LOL, you ARE good.  

I had Melee Training: Wisdom, but now that you mention it Power of Skill would totally be better!  I'm grabbing that!  I had to swap the god of course, but I wasn't really crazy about Pelor anyways.
I had Hafted Defense, but I'm pretty sure that Unarmored Agility is better, so I'm swapping that too.
I had Superior Weapon Proficiency in Greatspear, but I wonder if I should change it to Fullblade and not worry about Hafted Defense (as a later feat) and reach.

And then finally, yes, of course Expertise!  I guess I should grab Versatile Expertise to get the bonus to Implement attacks, even though Spear Expertise or Heavy Blade Expertise are both totally better from a melee perspective.

As for those other feats you mentioned... wow now I wish I had more feats.  I'm not sure I want to know what a polearm momentum build is. 

EDIT: Okay maybe this isn't a good reason to go for Greatspear over Fullblade, but the Grasping Greatspear +2 is such an awesome weapon for an Avenger.  How can I give that up? >_<  And yet... I'm a striker, and the [W]'s should be good.  Dang, this is hard!  Being one of the other roles is easier, when damage doesn't matter.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 11, 2011)

Random annoyance: I wish the Character Builder was available off-line.  I hate having to load that thing in every time I want to see my character's abilities.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Avenger so far*

Here's what I've got so far.  The character concept is based on Van Hellsing from the Van Hellsing movie.  (By the way, if anyone would like to collaborate on a mission sent to investigate the strangeness of the town, that works great for my character.)  So the current name is Gabriel, but I'll probably change it (especially he's not a Deva anymore).

[sblock=Avenger Summary WIP]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Gabriel, level 5
Human, Avenger
Build: Commanding Avenger
Avenger's Censure Option: Censure of Unity
Versatile Expertise Option: Versatile Expertise (Heavy Blade)
Versatile Expertise Option: Versatile Expertise (Holy Symbol)
Human Power Selection Option: Heroic Effort

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 11, DEX 12, INT 16, WIS 20, CHA 8

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 11, DEX 12, INT 15, WIS 17, CHA 8


AC: 21 Fort: 15 Ref: 18 Will: 20
HP: 49 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +9, Heal +13, Perception +13, Religion +11, Stealth +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +5, Athletics +2, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +7, Endurance +2, History +5, Insight +7, Intimidate +1, Nature +7, Streetwise +1, Thievery +3

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Human Racial Power: Heroic Effort
Avenger Feature: Abjure Undead
Avenger Feature: Divine Guidance
Avenger Feature: Oath of Enmity
Avenger Attack 1: Bond of Censure
Avenger Attack 1: Overwhelming Strike
Avenger Attack 1: Strength of Many
Avenger Attack 1: Relentless Attack
Avenger Utility 2: Distracting Flare
Avenger Attack 3: Deadly Stride
Avenger Attack 5: Glaring Admonition

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Greatspear)
Level 1: Power of Skill
Level 2: Unarmored Agility
Level 4: Versatile Expertise

ITEMS
Grasping Greatspear +2 x1
Greatspear
Sanguine Vestments Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing) +1 x1
Lucky Charm +1 x1
Icon of the Silver Flame +1 x1
====== End ======
[/sblock]

Note that I have one level 6 magic item, two level 4s, and one level 3.  I credited the character with the difference between a level 5 and level 4; is that okay?


----------



## Insight (Aug 11, 2011)

I am going to allow ONE player to play a multiclass or hybrid Vampire (see the article I linked above).  Not a single class Vampire, though.  And you need to detail HOW you were stricken with vampirism in your background (it may come back to _haunt_ you muhahahahaha)


----------



## Insight (Aug 12, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Note that I have one level 6 magic item, two level 4s, and one level 3.  I credited the character with the difference between a level 5 and level 4; is that okay?




Yes.  You can downgrade your items and pocket the difference in gp.  Don't go too crazy or I will start auditing the characters' items and I really don't want to have to do that.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 12, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I don't care which build you choose, but your power selection suggests that you might want to switch.  Warlord's Favor (as Tactical), Lead the Attack, and Adaptive Stratagem are all significantly better with a higher Int modifier.
> 
> Problem with that is that Half-Elf is completely non-synergistic with Tactical Warlord.  You could change to Eladrin or Human, but that might involve completely reconcepting your character.



I originally thought about Eladrin, but then I got the feeling that we were going with less "magical" races, so I opted for Half-elf over Human (mostly b/c of the Racial Encounter power that can serve up a plate of possible buffs).

I do enjoy the 'kitchen sink' of the Resourceful Warlord, and I think that party buffs are awesome.



> Alternately, you might consider tweaking your power lineup.  Hammer and Anvil is likely stronger on your current build than Warlord's Favor.  Also, it looks like you might have a great party for Lamb to the Slaughter instead of Lead the Attack.



I always figured that a Charge attack was always the dumbest possible move to do in D&D, as well as being hard to pull off due to the way you have to move on squares.  A +1 to attack for 1-3 opponents versus a +3 for all allies in 5 squares... Lead the Attack seems far better.



> In any case, I recommend rethinking at least one of your at-will selections.  Opening Shove is a trap. [...] Furious Smash is a very situational power unless you start with a Charisma of 18 and increase it at every level (with 16 Cha you lose damage vs. a MBA, so it's only good use is for setting up a power that has a very strong effect on a hit).  I think you want at least one at-will power that is superior to a melee basic attack, and right now, neither of your choices is that.



Agree. I went with Rousing Assault instead.

Here's a q, though.  If I use Rousing Assault and then follow it up with Stand the Fallen, do all allies get my Cha bonus twice in HP?

[sblock=New Powers List]Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Half-Elf Racial Power: Knack for Success
Warlord Feature: Inspiring Word
Warlord Attack 1: Furious Smash
Warlord Attack 1: Rousing Assault
Warlord Attack 1: Hammer and Anvil
Warlord Attack 1: Lead the Attack
Warlord Utility 2: Flash of Insight
Warlord Attack 3: Inspire Resilience
Warlord Attack 5: Stand the Fallen[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 12, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I always figured that a Charge attack was always the dumbest possible move to do in D&D, as well as being hard to pull off due to the way you have to move on squares.  A +1 to attack for 1-3 opponents versus a +3 for all allies in 5 squares... Lead the Attack seems far better.



The key is that those Charge attacks are all happening for free.  Three extra attacks RIGHT NOW (plus the repositioning you get to do) is probably better than +3 to attacks for the party for one round.  Certainly not always, and I won't fault you for keeping Lead the Attack.  But don't think of it as +1 to attacks for 3 allies--think of it as generating 3 standard actions.



> Agree. I went with Rousing Assault instead.
> 
> Here's a q, though.  If I use Rousing Assault and then follow it up with Stand the Fallen, do all allies get my Cha bonus twice in HP?



Yes, they get the bonus twice.

t~


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 12, 2011)

Insight said:


> I am going to allow ONE player to play a multiclass or hybrid Vampire (see the article I linked above).  Not a single class Vampire, though.  And you need to detail HOW you were stricken with vampirism in your background (it may come back to _haunt_ you muhahahahaha)




I'm very interested but I try to keep my character options to the CB to preserve my sanity.  Those feats and such won't be available until... late September I think.  Is that too late for the game's start?


----------



## Insight (Aug 12, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> I'm very interested but I try to keep my character options to the CB to preserve my sanity.  Those feats and such won't be available until... late September I think.  Is that too late for the game's start?




Hmm... probably.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 12, 2011)

Insight said:


> Hmm... probably.




No prob, I'll stick with the vampire hunter for now.  I've put plenty of work into it.  Maybe someone else wants to dabble in vampirism who isn't as hung up on sticking to the CB.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Introducing Erasmus van Richten*

I've made quite a few changes.  I'm going back and forth on whether to stick with the Censure of Unity feature (which is great for a melee-heavy group) or cave in and go for Censure of Pursuit, for which I have ideal stats and powers.

I'll add some fluff later, but he's definitely a vampire hunter.  Anyone else want to join Erasmus on his quest to rid the world of nosferatu?  tiornys and Walking Dad, your characters might be compatible for some crossover backgrounds, what do you think?

[sblock=Character Summary]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Erasmus van Richten, level 5
Human, Avenger
Build: Pursuing Avenger
Avenger's Censure Option: Censure of Unity
Versatile Expertise Option: Versatile Expertise (Spear)
Versatile Expertise Option: Versatile Expertise (Holy Symbol)
Human Power Selection Option: Heroic Effort
Curious Archeologist (Thievery class skill)
Theme: Alchemist

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 13, DEX 16, INT 10, WIS 20, CHA 8

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 13, DEX 15, INT 10, WIS 17, CHA 8


AC: 21 Fort: 16 Ref: 18 Will: 20
HP: 51 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +11, Perception +13, Religion +8, Stealth +11, Thievery +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +2, Athletics +2, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +7, Endurance +3, Heal +7, History +2, Insight +7, Intimidate +1, Nature +7, Streetwise +1

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Human Racial Power: Heroic Effort
Avenger Feature: Abjure Undead
Avenger Feature: Divine Guidance
Avenger Feature: Oath of Enmity
Avenger Attack 1: Overwhelming Strike
Avenger Attack 1: Avenging Shackles
Avenger Attack 1: Strength of Many
Avenger Attack 1: Angelic Alacrity
Avenger Attack 1: Thunder and Echo
Avenger Utility 2: Refocus Enmity
Avenger Attack 3: Sequestering Strike

FEATS
Alchemist
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Greatspear)
Level 1: Power of Skill
Level 2: Unarmored Agility
Level 4: Versatile Expertise

ITEMS
Grasping Greatspear +2 x1
Greatspear
Sanguine Vestments Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing) +1 x1
Lucky Charm +1 x1
Icon of the Silver Flame +1 x1
Alchemist's Fire
Alchemical Silver
Alchemy Case
Tanglefoot Bag
Thieves' Tools
Adventurer's Kit
Climber's Kit
Footpads
Inquisitive's Kit
Ghoul Candle
Alchemical Reagents (Arcana)
====== End ======
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> ...  Anyone else want to join Erasmus on his quest to rid the world of nosferatu?  tiornys and Walking Dad, your characters might be compatible for some crossover backgrounds, what do you think?




Could be. Bringing true death to the undead...


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 12, 2011)

Insight: generally speaking, do you want (or would it make things easier) if most of our characters were linked?

On Aleksey's behalf, he could be linked to anyone fairly easily. The Khalendros vistani clan traveled a lot, so it could be found almost anywhere, and with Aleksey being an apprentice seer at the time, he would have been involved/present when anyone had their fortunes told. Also possible, if anyone wanted to play up a destiny angle, that he just saw a vision of a character doing something, without that character explicitly seeking a fortune.


----------



## Insight (Aug 12, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Insight: generally speaking, do you want (or would it make things easier) if most of our characters were linked?
> 
> On Aleksey's behalf, he could be linked to anyone fairly easily. The Khalendros vistani clan traveled a lot, so it could be found almost anywhere, and with Aleksey being an apprentice seer at the time, he would have been involved/present when anyone had their fortunes told. Also possible, if anyone wanted to play up a destiny angle, that he just saw a vision of a character doing something, without that character explicitly seeking a fortune.




It doesn't matter if you all know each other, some of you know each other, or none of you know each other.  You will be thrown together by the mists of Ravenloft the Shadowfell


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 12, 2011)

Insight said:


> It doesn't matter if you all know each other, some of you know each other, or none of you know each other.  You will be thrown together by the mists of Ravenloft the Shadowfell




Cool!  I just thought it would be fun to collaborate a bit on how we all happened to arrive here around the same time, particularly as we're not starting at level 1.

Here's a general outline that I'm thinking of:
1. There's an organization of exorcists and undead hunters run secretly by a united pantheon of temples to good-aligned religions (that way we can represent different specific deities).
2. SOMEONE comes to the capital city (or some larger city) with a terrible story to tell.  Perhaps the person is exhausted from traveling at breakneck speed and DISAPEARS when night falls!  (Drawn back to Histhaven.)
3. The secret organization dispatches some of its more promising and accomplished members to find out what evil is at work and bring it in or destroy it.
4. The members have difficulty finding their way to Histhaven, finally finding a MYSTERIOUS GUIDE who's willing to help them on their way.

What do you guys think?  I'm totally flexible, this is just to get the ball rolling.  My thought is that some of us would be in the secret organization, and others could opt to either be the one who made it out temporarily and disappeared or the mysterious guide.  And, of course, some could be unconnected and meet up once we join the cursed. 

Cheers,
Goken


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 12, 2011)

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION]

I could be going crazy, but I see you took Versatile Expertise with Heavy Blades, but took your main weapon as a Greatspear (Spear, Polearm).  Am I missing something, or do you just wanna be well-rounded?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 12, 2011)

tiornys said:


> The key is that those Charge attacks are all happening for free.  Three extra attacks RIGHT NOW (plus the repositioning you get to do) is probably better than +3 to attacks for the party for one round.  Certainly not always, and I won't fault you for keeping Lead the Attack.  But don't think of it as +1 to attacks for 3 allies--think of it as generating 3 standard actions.




Again, could be reading things wrong, but a Charge requires at least two squares of movement.  If I'm blowing a Daily, I'm already in Melee and, chances are, everyone else would be by then as well.  It would be a great opener, but I don't generally see Dailies as 'openers', more of a 'last ditch effort' move.

Clearly, YMMV.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 12, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION]
> 
> I could be going crazy, but I see you took Versatile Expertise with Heavy Blades, but took your main weapon as a Greatspear (Spear, Polearm).  Am I missing something, or do you just wanna be well-rounded?




Good catch, thanks!  I'm still waffling on the sword vs. spear issue, clearly, but I'll stick with spear for now.  I think it's slightly less optimized, but will make for an more interesting and flavorful play experience.  I've never used reach weapons before, and I the weapon fits the character concept better.

I'm thinking the grappling spear will be a magic-mechanical device, that at a twist allows the spear to bend at right angles, drawing the target in.  Thus more akin to the gadgetry that Van Hellsing used in the movie.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 12, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Again, could be reading things wrong, but a Charge requires at least two squares of movement.  If I'm blowing a Daily, I'm already in Melee and, chances are, everyone else would be by then as well.  It would be a great opener, but I don't generally see Dailies as 'openers', more of a 'last ditch effort' move.
> 
> Clearly, YMMV.



The proper use for a Daily varies, but many of the best are intended as openers.  Sleep?  Best used to open a battle.  Moment of Glory?  Bastion of Defense?  Again, best used early so the defensive benefits apply for the whole battle. Lead the Attack is also an opener, not a last ditch effort move--it's at its best as the first attack made against an elite or solo enemy that needs to die ASAP.  Many dailys are meant to be used aggressively, and frankly I prefer those, since I tend to get more use out of them than I do from "save my ass" style powers.  Stand the Fallen--a clear a last ditch effort move--is a great power, but my L12 Tactical Warlord has used it maybe twice in 7 levels.  During those levels, Lead the Attack has seen 15-20 uses, and Concentrated Attack (a L1 daily in his L9 slot) has seen 5-10.

Anyway, yes, you do need 2 squares of movement to charge, so properly using Lamb to the Slaughter does want a bit of coordination and setup (so does Lead the Attack, although not as much).  Still, as a daily you won't be looking to use it in every encounter.  You use it when you see a good opening for it, or when you see a good chance to create an opening for it.

edit: also, note that it's a melee 5 attack, which means you're not necessarily in melee yet when you use it.

later edit: to be clear, I'm not trying to convince you to take Lamb to the Slaughter--you should take whatever power you'll be happy with.  I AM trying to convince you that many daily powers are NOT "last ditch effort" style powers, and shouldn't be treated as such.  And while I'm at it, if I can help you see some merit in a power that you see as weak, so much the better.

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION], I'm willing to arrange to have worked with you in the past.  You'll have to had convinced me to join up with you in killing the undead, as Markal isn't disciplined enough to dedicate himself to an organization like that.  He'd happily follow your lead, though, if it meant excitement and a chance to show off.

t~


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2011)

After a great deal of deliberation, I have discarded the Shade idea.

I am now pondering a Vryloka, if that is acceptable to Insight. I still like the idea of a person who has a dark secret...and must fight his own darker nature, even as he draws on sinister powers to do so.

I also like the idea of him being an 'undead hunter' or similar. Perhaps he's a fantasy version of Blade...partially infected by a condition he dedicates himself to fighting.

Classwise, looking at a Binder Warlock, or perhaps a Gloom Pact Hexblade.

The problem with Gloom pact is that it's not really ideal for staking bloodsuckers. Fair amount of necrotic powers. So I'm still checking my alternatives.

If Vryloka are not acceptable, Ill go with a human, most likely, or even a halfling.


----------



## Insight (Aug 12, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> If Vryloka are not acceptable, Ill go with a human, most likely, or even a halfling.




I'd prefer not using Vrylokas. Human/Halfling + dark secret works better for me.


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you guys (and possibly gals) need anything else from me to get this going?  If not, please post your characters so that we can get an idea when we can start the game.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 16, 2011)

Assuming Aleksey meets your approval (stated in my first post this thread), then I'm good to go.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2011)

Hee! Sorry. I've been ripping my hair out over builds.

I should ask though...is a gnome admissible? I'm not sure how weird they are in game terms. They're in theory no weirder than Eladrin...

Basically, I'm torn now between a 'fey' theme and that darker-shadowyer theme which would probably be human or halfling...

BUT

I realize I've agonized longer than I should have. I'll get'er done tonight.


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hee! Sorry. I've been ripping my hair out over builds.
> 
> I should ask though...is a gnome admissible? I'm not sure how weird they are in game terms. They're in theory no weirder than Eladrin...
> 
> ...




Gnomes are fine.  

Basically, any race (or derivative thereof) found in the 1st ed or 2nd ed PHBs should be fine.  Anything else requires some convincing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2011)

Decisions mostly done, still working on a finalized background and math (I have no DDI account).

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5648876-post2.html

Any suggestions/help for the mechanical part?


----------



## tiornys (Aug 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Decisions mostly done, still working on a finalized background and math (I have no DDI account).
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5648876-post2.html
> 
> Any suggestions/help for the mechanical part?



Build looks solid to me.  I notice your stats are lined up to allow you to upgrade to Scale armor and take Scale Specialization in paragon; is that intentional?  If that's your plan, I'd suggest Scale Prof over Toughness.  You might get slightly more benefit out of Toughness now, but within a couple of levels that will change, and in the meantime, you can start with +2 Drakescale instead of needing to coordinate finding scale armor with gaining proficiency with it.

t~


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay! Here's some crunchy bits! I'll fill it in over today as I can. Comments welcome!

Now, I know this doesn't look 'shadow' themed. In fact, the character's main attacks do radiant damage. BUT! The 'acolyte of the veil' feat is the multiclass feat for Assassins. 

Essentially, this character started out on a dark path...a path of vengeance. Shortly before the game began she turned from that path, embracing the worship of Sehanine. The fey pact stuff is thus all 'moon flavored' in this character. She still has the power to leap through shadows, and to be cloaked in darkness when she moves; reminders of past sins.

There's plenty more detail to the backstory coming as well.

Name Pending!
level 5
Halfling, Hexblade
Warlock Pact: Fey Pact Hexblade
Fey Pact Weapon: Sword of the White Well
Background: Occupation - Criminal (+2 to Stealth)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 19, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 19.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16.


AC: 20 Fort: 15 Reflex: 18 Will: 18
HP: 44 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 11

TRAINED SKILLS
Bluff +11, Streetwise +11, Stealth +13, Thievery +13, Acrobatics +13

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +3, Diplomacy +6, Dungeoneering +2, Endurance +3, Heal +2, History +3, Insight +2, Intimidate +6, Nature +2, Perception +2, Religion +3, Athletics +1

FEATS
Level 1: Acolyte of the Veil
Level 2: Cursed Shadow
Level 4: Rod Expertise

POWERS
Hexblade daily 1: Hellfire Blast
Hexblade utility 2: Ethereal Stride
Hexblade daily 5: Emerald Shield

ITEMS
Sword of the White Well, Deathcut Leather Armor +1, Frostwolf Pelt +1, Magic Rod +2, Floating Lantern (heroic tier), Backpack (empty), Bedroll, Belt Pouch (empty), Waterskin, Journeybreads (10)


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 18, 2011)

To Insight and all,

I have been giving this some thought, and I've come to realize that I am not yet ready to join a 4e PbP.  I've only had a short run with a LIVE game, and the short run I had here on EnWorld ended less than joyously.  With regret, I think I may have to drop out of this one.

Good luck, enjoy the game!


----------



## Insight (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, we lost one potential player, but I believe everyone else has submitted a character.  If you are ready, please post the final version of your character so that I can review it.  We should be ready to start by Monday.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 18, 2011)

Something I've been debating: I can trade out two of my feats for a multiclass to any martial class and Armored Endurance Training.  I gain a skill training, an ability from the m/c feat, and +4 to my Athletics and Endurance.  Is this worthwhile?  And if so, which feats do I trade, and what multiclass feat/skill training is best? (top three options are Resourceful Leader for the ability, skill would likely be Insight; Sly Dodge for Bluff and a possibly useful ability; or a Fighter multiclass for Streetwise, possibly shuffling Con, Int and Wis for Battle Awareness)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], looks great!  I admit I did a double take at Cursed Shadow, but it works and makes a lot of sense


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2011)

Insight said:


> Well, we lost one potential player, but I believe everyone else has submitted a character.  If you are ready, please post the final version of your character so that I can review it.  We should be ready to start by Monday.




Character is here. I have not much time to finish him until Monday, as we have two family events this weekend.

That said, most rules stuff is already done.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5648876-post2.html


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 18, 2011)

The version of Aleksey that is posted is the one I'll be going with. More background for him will eventually be added, but the basics are there. I'm the sort of player that likes fleshing out a character's background as I play.

[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION]: I dunno if you need to multiclass, unless there's something specific you want. That said, you do use a shield, and multi'ing into fighter gives access to some excellent shield feats and powers.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Shayuri, looks great!  I admit I did a double take at Cursed Shadow, but it works and makes a lot of sense




It does have a bit of an 'entrance fee' yeah, but for perma-concealment...which later on I might find ways to help with stealth too...it's worth paying, and worth paying for upfront. Plus, the assassin multiclass is no wasted feat. Encounter teleport, skill training, and I can use Ki Foci as implements!

Plus, there's some good assassin feats. Even one that grants Darkvision in Paragon...which should be handy in the Shadowfell.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 19, 2011)

I made just one tweak from my original version.  CB file attached; summary below.

[sblock=Markal]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Markal, level 5
Human, Paladin (Cavalier)
Virtue: Virtue of Valor
Cavalier Option: Summoned Steed
Human Power Selection Option: Heroic Effort
Borderland Nobility (+2 to Diplomacy)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 19, CON 13, DEX 13, INT 10, WIS 8, CHA 16

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 16, CON 13, DEX 13, INT 10, WIS 8, CHA 15


AC: 23 Fort: 19 Ref: 18 Will: 20
HP: 52 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 15

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +7, Diplomacy +12, Endurance +4, Intimidate +10, Religion +7

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +0, Arcana +2, Bluff +5, Dungeoneering +1, Heal +1, History +2, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth –1, Streetwise +5, Thievery –1

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Human Racial Power: Heroic Effort
Multiple Class Utility: Defender Aura
Paladin Attack: Holy Smite
Paladin Attack: Righteous Radiance
Paladin Utility: Righteous Shield
Paladin Utility: Call Celestial Steed
Paladin Attack 1: Valiant Strike
Paladin Attack 1: Vengeful Strike
Paladin Utility 2: Restore Vitality
Paladin Attack 5: Arc of Vengeance

FEATS
Level 1: Master at Arms
Level 1: Superior Will
Level 2: Disciple of Freedom
Level 4: Improved Initiative

ITEMS
Dynamic Longsword +2 x1
Black Iron Plate Armor +1 x1
Lucky Charm +1 x1
Heavy Shield x1
Javelin
Adventurer's Kit
Climber's Kit
Acrobat Boots (heroic tier) x1
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
====== End ======[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmmm, I need to look at the group and make sure my character still makes sense.  I had made the character with a Warlord friend in mind, and now we've lost our Warlord.  Nuts...


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Updated Erasmus von Richten*

The only changed I ended up making was changing out the Censure of Unity in favor of Censure of Pursuit, which I was on the fence about before.  With one less melee person, and the person with whom I was most likely to cooperate, it seems prudent.

[sblock=Erasmus Summary]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Erasmus van Richten, level 5
Human, Avenger
Build: Pursuing Avenger
Avenger's Censure Option: Censure of Pursuit
Versatile Expertise Option: Versatile Expertise (Spear)
Versatile Expertise Option: Versatile Expertise (Holy Symbol)
Human Power Selection Option: Heroic Effort
Curious Archeologist (Thievery class skill)
Theme: Alchemist

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 13, DEX 16, INT 10, WIS 20, CHA 8

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 10, CON 13, DEX 15, INT 10, WIS 17, CHA 8


AC: 21 Fort: 16 Ref: 18 Will: 20
HP: 51 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +11, Perception +13, Religion +8, Stealth +11, Thievery +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +2, Athletics +2, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +7, Endurance +3, Heal +7, History +2, Insight +7, Intimidate +1, Nature +7, Streetwise +1

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Human Racial Power: Heroic Effort
Avenger Feature: Abjure Undead
Avenger Feature: Divine Guidance
Avenger Feature: Oath of Enmity
Avenger Attack 1: Avenging Shackles
Avenger Attack 1: Overwhelming Strike
Avenger Attack 1: Angelic Alacrity
Avenger Attack 1: Strength of Many
Avenger Attack 1: Thunder and Echo
Avenger Utility 2: Refocus Enmity
Avenger Attack 3: Sequestering Strike

FEATS
Alchemist
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Greatspear)
Level 1: Power of Skill
Level 2: Unarmored Agility
Level 4: Versatile Expertise

ITEMS
Greatspear
Grasping Greatspear +2 x1
Sanguine Vestments Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing) +1 x1
Lucky Charm +1 x1
Icon of the Silver Flame +1 x1
Alchemist's Fire
Alchemical Silver
Alchemy Case
Tanglefoot Bag
Thieves' Tools
Adventurer's Kit
Climber's Kit
Footpads
Inquisitive's Kit
Ghoul Candle
Alchemical Reagents (Arcana)
====== End ======
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 22, 2011)

OK all.  I'll work on getting this game started this week or early next week.  Please try to have any last-minute changes in by Friday.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 22, 2011)

Hmmm, I somehow missed Themes in the creation guidelines.  Markal will go with Chevalier.

t~


----------



## Insight (Aug 29, 2011)

It looks like we have the following submissions:
[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION]: Markal, Human Paladin 5
[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION]: Erasmus, Human Avenger 5
[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]: Carric, Half-Elf Cleric (Warpriest) 5
[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]: Penny Whistler, Halfling Warlock (Hexblade) 5
[MENTION=870]Cor Azer[/MENTION]: Aleksey Khalendros, Human Wizard 5

This will be the final roster for the game.

Check out the new RG Thread.  Please post the final version of your character in that thread.


----------



## Insight (Aug 29, 2011)

Everyone -

For each character, I do not need an in-depth background.  Instead, I would like the following for each PC:


Two complimentary personality aspects
One contrary personalty aspect
One personal goal
If your character is NOT from the Shadowfell, how you got there
If your character IS from the Shadowfell, how you came to Histhaven

Example:

Jimmy Bigsword is gruff and has no sense of humor.  He does, however, encourage his allies to better themselves.  Jimmy came to the Shadowfell when he stumbled into a dark tomb and fell into a portal of black energy.


(Your own submission should probably be more in-depth than what I posted as an example)


Please post these to the RG thread (you can post them here too, if you want).

Also, [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] we cannot get started until your character has a name.

- Thanks, Shayuri


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2011)

Hee...oops. Okay.

Penny Whistler is a quiet halfling with a dark, sarcastic sense of humor. Flashes of her old self can be seen in her love of animals and children. She seek to redeem herself for a mistake made years ago, when her quest for vengeance, an the power to wreak it, led her to embrace dark powers from the realm of the dead.

Though she has recanted this, and now serves the cult of the goddess Sehanine, she still bears the taint of the Shadow.

Penny came to Histhaven, guided by counsel of priestesses of Sehanine, who interpreted signs of the goddess' will to set her on the path.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 29, 2011)

Added this to my post in RG, but here too:

Aleksey is quiet without being shy or aloof, preferring others to take the lead while he remains in the background observing, offering advice and knowledge as wanted. He hopes to one day be a true student of people, able to read them as easily as a page on a book. Since his arrival in Histhaven, he has seemed a little more reserved than usual - although his Vistani clan had been in the Shadowfell before, it was never in Histhaven, and yet the land around him seems hauntingly familiar, like half-remembered dreams. As a seer, Aleksey puts great faith in visions, and while he believes that powers from beyond drew him to Histhaven through the mists after his clan was scattered, he has little idea for what purpose. To date, his own foresight has yet to answer him.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 30, 2011)

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] I hope this meshes well enough with what you have in mind:

As the youngest son of a minor noble, Markal von Bradmoor has enjoyed the privilege of rank while suffering few of the responsibilities.  His insouciant demeanor and feckless nature would likely be infuriating were it not for his generous spirit.  Sometime after a drunken whim lead Markal to declare that he would "soon be a great and famous adventuring hero", Markal was recruited by Erasmus for Erasmus's company of undead hunters.  Their latest foray into the haunted Guardamon Crypts resulted in their separation from the rest of the company.  After they vanquished the wraiths that had driven them down a little used secret passage, they emerged from a maze of tunnels to find themselves in the Shadowfell.


----------



## Insight (Aug 31, 2011)

All -

I may not be able to get this game started until Sept 4th.  I'll try to get something going before then, but I will definitely open the IC thread by 9/4.


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2011)

I meant the 5th of course


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2011)

The IC Thread is now up and available for posting.

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] - please post your finalized character to the RG thread before posting in the IC thread.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 6, 2011)

Quick aside--[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION], your link to the RG on the first post of the IC thread is pointing to the IC thread instead of the RG.

t~


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2011)

[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] I'm hoping that we see your completed character in the RG thread this week.  Otherwise, we will move on without you.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 29, 2011)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], I'd consider obliging you on the "shoot me now", but I seem to have lost track of you.

Erm, that is, nice stealth check 

t~


----------



## Insight (Oct 13, 2011)

As I'm going to be out of town and away from my computer until at least Monday, I just wanted to let you know that I'm putting the game on hold until then.  I'll catch up with things when I return.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 31, 2011)

Hopefully I haven't missed much, but it's been a busier weekend than expected and I haven't had time to check the boards since early Saturday.  I'll try to get caught up after I get some sleep.

t~


----------



## Insight (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello all,

I've been unexpectedly away for the past five days.  I'll try to catch up today and over this weekend as warranted.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm good with jumping to the town.


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry about the delays.  I've been away and just returned.  I'll update today where possible.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 24, 2011)

Hehe, I've got no standing to complain about delays.


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2011)

I would have updated today, but I left my materials at home.  I'll post some stuff on Saturday.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2011)

Hear ye, hear ye!  Insight has asked me to let the players in his various games know that he is experiencing "medical concerns" and will be otherwise occupied for a little while.  He hopes to be back by the end of the week.  Here's hoping for smooth sailing for him, and no further complications of any sort.   Thank you for your attention, and we know return you to your regular programming.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2011)

First DeWar, now Insight and no word of renau1g after his accident...

I hope they will all be fine...


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> First DeWar, now Insight and no word of renau1g after his accident...
> 
> I hope they will all be fine...



Of those three, Insight is the only one that I know of who has taken steps to ensure that the players in his games were informed of what's going on.  That may mean that his situation is less dire than the others, which also tends to point to a quicker return.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2011)

I surely hope it is less dire for him and he returns quickly. It was reported that renau1g was getting better, but he never returned...


----------



## Insight (Dec 8, 2011)

I am indeed back... sorta.  I'll try to get things caught up this weekend.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 8, 2011)

Hooray!!!


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooray, indeed!  My work here is done, so _Adios, Muchachos!_ *poof*


----------



## tiornys (Dec 11, 2011)

Good to see you back, Insight!  And thanks for the heads up to both you and Leif


----------



## Insight (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello all,

I have been very sick for the past few weeks and have been unable to update this game.  I'm just now getting back into the swing of things and hope to be able to get this game back on track soon.


----------



## Insight (Jan 12, 2012)

Fair warning - 

There is a chance I may have to end this game.  If you have seen my other recent posts to PBP games I've been involved with, my time here on EN World is becoming rather limited and I am trying to decide how much I should cut back.  I have already bowed out of all of the games I was playing in and now I am trying to decide which of the games I'm running should continue.  I will try to make a decision by this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## Insight (Jan 14, 2012)

All -

After some consideration, I have decided to end this game.  We really haven't gotten that far (mostly my fault, assuredly), and thus, I feel that ending the game should not be that big of a loss.

You are, of course, welcome to continue the game in my absence with a new DM.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2012)

Understood. Thanks for the notice (and of course the game thus far).


----------



## tiornys (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.  Hope things get better for you in the RL.

t~


----------

